# What kind of art do you like?



## NightFurry (Jun 13, 2016)

Hey y'all,

Just wonderin' what kind of art do you fine furry folks like? Personally, I like both SFW and NSFW art. I am relatively new to the community and would really like to get to know it better. Do you have a favorite artist? Any insight is helpful. 

Thanks


----------



## Glor666 (Jun 13, 2016)

I like cute / colorful art. Both SFW and NSFW. I like kinky and sexy, I don't mind a soft gore, like blood or bruises but I don't like the extreme kinks that are pretty common <D
I love to watch realism or semi realism on feral, I'm not sure if with all anthros. It just sometimes trigers red alert in my head. I prefer cartoony styles like disney when it comes to anthro. 

As for fav artist, the two have different styles but I adore them qwq and they're my best pals so yeah, I'm gonna just promote them. 
Lilami
Raironu


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jun 13, 2016)

Porn

SFW is fine too but it's not something I'll go out of my way to look at. If it's there it's there


----------



## nerdbat (Jun 13, 2016)

More alternative stuff. Stylish works, with good emphasis on characters doing interesting stuff and interacting with each other - aren't necessarily cute, polished or professional looking (in fact, the ones that are polished are quite often the most boring to watch - for example, works by Falvie and Wolfy-Nail look like they were made in some kind of generator, they're just_ that_ uninspired), but inventive and lovingly made for crudeness to be part of appeal rather than an objective flaw. BookOfRat and Parallela66 are arguably two of my favorite artists as of now, both are capable of showing interesting stories in one picture without telling anything and create intricate character designs with a lot of subtle details you can miss the first time.


----------



## NightFurry (Jun 14, 2016)

Thank you guys for your feedback! I really appreciate it.


----------



## nerdbat (Jun 14, 2016)

NightFurry said:


> Thank you guys for your feedback! I really appreciate it.


np, you're a cool dude or something


----------



## Cannabiskitty (Jun 19, 2016)

Jackson Pollock _Convergence_





Mark Rothko _No. 7_


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jun 19, 2016)

I like technical drawings, as well as some good pencil/charcoal works which I personally like to do as well. As far as things being NSFW... BRUTALITY. SAVAGE BLOODFEST*. RIP AND TEAR!*


----------



## Cannabiskitty (Jun 19, 2016)

Sua Yoo









Takashi Murakami


----------



## Helios276 (Jun 19, 2016)

Yeah I like mostly everything as long as its  not too obscure.


----------



## psychonautic (Jun 20, 2016)

I like stuff that's colorful with a unique style. I prefer uncommon/made up species to regular animals/people.


----------



## NightFurry (Jun 20, 2016)

Neat stuff! Thank you all for chipping in. It's interesting to see all the different styles that people enjoy!


----------



## Xinronyr (Jun 28, 2016)

I like cute, Kemono-style art and cute cartoon styles :3


----------



## AsheSkyler (Jun 28, 2016)

Fine pencil art. It's what I'm aiming to do someday too.


----------



## Cloudyhue (Jul 2, 2016)

In terms of non-furry art, I like surrealism and some abstract. Digital is the most visually appealing to me but I have more respect for traditional. I myself can't draw a stick figure with digital but am okay at traditional. With furries, I like non-toony art with anthros in cute positions. Don't care much for yiff.


----------



## Taweran (Jul 2, 2016)

A traditional pencil art and posters from 30's to 80's.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 2, 2016)

All kinds of art actually, both SFW and NSFW.


----------



## Swizzle Valcar (Jul 3, 2016)

I personally prefer SFW art, but I don't mind NSFW and occasionally view it.


----------



## Ivory-Brier (Jul 4, 2016)

I really don't care about what it is just so long as it's good!


----------

